# Cheap bikes Papenburg



## sbmclean (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi; I will be living in Papenburg for 3 months starting in October. Does anyone know anyone who has, or maybe you have, a couple bikes in good shape that I could rent, or buy for a good price. Its only 3 months and would be a shame to buy two expensive bikes for only three weeks. I recall on my stay last year at the same time that in Papenburg they ride their bikes all year and have bike streets everywhere.


----------

